# This is dispicable.



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Ted Denney, major ahole and owner of Synergistic Research is taking being an ahole it to a whole another level.

https://forums.audioholics.com/forums/t ... st-1382533


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

There is a discussion about him on avsforum.com too!


----------

